# ماهو ال dynamometer



## eng.angle (30 أكتوبر 2011)

يشرفنى الانضمام لهذا الملتقى الذى افادنى بالكثير على مدار ثلاث سنوات دراسه فى قسم الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى ........واتمنى ان افيد واستفيد من هذا الملتقى الرائع 

ارغب فى معرفه معلومات عن اجهزة ال dynamometers فبعد بحث طويل لم اجد الا عروض لشركات مصنعه فقط

اى معلومه ولو بسيطه عن وظيفته وطريقه عمله وانواعه 
وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## مهدى الاكوح (8 نوفمبر 2011)

dynamometer هو جهاز او وسيله لقياس القدرة علي المحاور الدوارة او محاور المحركات عن طريق عمل احمال فيتولد عنها عزوم مختلفة لسرعات مختلفة يمكن عن طريقها حساب القدرة عن طريق ضرب السرعة الدورانية في العزم .
والديناموميتر منه انواع مختلفة وعل سبيل الميثال في الديناموميتر الهيدروليكي والكهربائي 
وديناموميتر مقياس الانفعال(strain gauge) وهو افضلهم في القياس وادقهم .


----------



## عمراياد (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*


*تفضل *

*هنا*


*بالتوفيق *


----------

